# UK Law, Washing Private cars



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all.

I was approched by my neighbour yesterday,who was saying that "its illegal to do that now, but its not enforced. The chemicals arn't allowed to run in to the drains".

He was saying that you can no longer wash your private car at home. Is he just annoied that my family washes there cars or is there some truth.

I have dont a serach but not returned any info.

Thanks

Josh


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I believe it is illegal to rinse any chemicals into an open drain. Check in the Eco-Friendly detailing section. Im sure there was a thread on it in there.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Tell him to go tell the police


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=112763&page=3

This thread touches on the topic, but not sure if there are any links.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds like a bit of a plonker if he feels the need to tell you that.

In mind of this though, I'm seriously considering ONR for the future (Still apprehensive though  ) 

I can see this being pushed with local councils issuing their fines if caught


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't believe your neighbour came up to you to tell you that.

I'm jealous of him, if all he has got to worry about is your dirty suds going down the drain, he's a lucky man.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

No idea about private but in scotland trade effluent isn't against the law although you need a permit, a lot of people spouting rubbish without knowing the facts.


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats a load of rubbish. Due to the small amounts involved then it will get diluted out anyway.

Also as said in the UK effluent from trade is massively monitored and house hold effluent is taken into account.


----------



## r-kid (Aug 13, 2009)

As above if its trade effluent then you need a permit to discharge.

If its private then in theory if the chemicals were entering the surface water system i.e. road drains that go straight through to a watercourse without any form of treatment then the Enviroment Agency could fine you for pollution. In practice there is probably very little effect as the products will have been diluted before they enter a watercourse. Also it would be very difficult for them to prove it was your waste to prosecute.

If however your drains off your drive enter the sewerage system then I can't see there being a problem. One driveways worth of car washing chemicals will have no effect on a sewage treatment works. It takes a huge amount of chemicals to knock out a treatment works.

So your neighbour is talking crap.


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

You could give him 20p and tell him to go and phone someone that cares. Might not benefit neighbour relations though.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

it's ok to chuck detergent and bleach, etc, down the kitchen sink though......


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I guess it depends on where it goes, our storm drains go into the local pond and then into a river , our kitchen sink goes into the sewer and shampoo/detergent wash off would go into the storm drain rather than the sewer


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=112763&page=3
> 
> This thread touches on the topic, but not sure if there are any links.


Yes it does link to this document specifically on vehicle washing and cleaning:

http://publications.environment-agency.gov.uk/pdf/PMHO0307BMDX-e-e.pdf

To summarise: 
You are probably OK if you are on your own property, not taking money for cleaning cars, and ensure that the waste runs into the 'foul' or sewer drain and not the surface water drainage system.
If you are cleaning cars on the street then you are probably not OK.

Will anybody enforce the regulations - I doubt it given I see so many other laws/by-laws/regulations flouted every single day with no enforcement.

Steve O.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

In The Detail said:


> it's ok to chuck detergent and bleach, etc, down the kitchen sink though......


Exactly - Good point well made by that man


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

it is coming into law here where you have to dispose of chemicals responsibly. i have an agreement with united utilities that allows me to tip waste wash water down the toilet.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

In The Detail said:


> it's ok to chuck detergent and bleach, etc, down the kitchen sink though......


the toilet and bathroom sink both empty out into the foul line


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

I have nothing to worry about then as there is no drains near me for miles. The joys of living in the country side


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

What's all the fuss, the rats in the sewers will be loving it, they'll be having a foam party!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

josh263uk said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I was approched by my neighbour yesterday,who was saying that "its illegal to do that now, but its not enforced. The chemicals arn't allowed to run in to the drains".
> 
> ...


Obviously your neighbour hasn't a car, or if he has its one minger :lol::lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> the toilet and bathroom sink both empty out into the foul line


my drive drains into it too, though I agree it's not the same for everyone.

TBH most "detailing" chemicals are marketted as ph neutral and biodegradable, and we normally use them at sensible concentrations. it's only the nastier "bulk" chemicals that are that bad.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Surely the chemicals from washing a car, are the least of peoples worries, with whats being pumped out of other places


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

In The Detail said:


> my drive drains into it too, though I agree it's not the same for everyone.
> 
> TBH most "detailing" chemicals are marketted as ph neutral and biodegradable, and we normally use them at sensible concentrations. it's only the nastier "bulk" chemicals that are that bad.


For what its worth, I reckon you hit the nail on the head mate. Products have to be manufactured to exacting standards these days which take into account the environment. This ensures normal use is safe if overspill reaches the drains. Any products which are unsafe for drains are specifically labeled, Paints etc. Using ones drive to wash cars as a business would indeed need a permit as levels entering the drain would need to be assessed.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Can you imagine the call to the police:

POLICE: How can i help you?
NEIGHBOUR: Come quick someone's washing their car and shampoo went down the drain!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Can you imagine the call to the police:
> 
> POLICE: How can i help you?
> NEIGHBOUR: Come quick someone's washing their car and shampoo went down the drain!


Easier conviction than finding a rapest or murderer so they will probably put you inside for it :lol:


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

weescotsman said:


> I have nothing to worry about then as there is no drains near me for miles. The joys of living in the country side


Presumably the waster water runs into water courses or soaks down into the water table instead then, and there are similar regulations about that too.

Steve O.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

SteveOC said:


> Presumably the waster water runs into water courses or soaks down into the water table instead then, and there are similar regulations about that too.
> 
> Steve O.


surely it would naturally filter the water. sort of like the clean water streams which start as mountain water and rain.


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

SteveOC said:


> Presumably the waster water runs into water courses or soaks down into the water table instead then, and there are similar regulations about that too.
> 
> Steve O.


Yup, exactly as described. I should have guessed it would have would still apply


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

As stated earlier, there are different rules which apply if you are a business or a private individual. 

I understand one of the concerns at the moment is some of the chemicals used to wash cars are capable of softening and dissolving the plastic pipes used to transport gas and water to the house. Its the other chemicals that matter rather than pH.


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the replies, didnt expect that many :thumb:

will have a read of the thread that has been mentioned.


Josh


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

so if you were to redirect your driveway waste to the nearest sewer drain, that would be the most environmentally friendly way of doing things??

no, im not using onr :lol: i like my snow foam


----------

